# kernel

## px

j'ai 2 petites quesions sur le kernel:

- Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de recuperer le fichier de config d'un noyeau en cours d'utilisation? par exempe, sur un systeme qui n'a pas de source, installer une source et reconfigurer automatiquement les nouvelles sources.

- Est-ce qu'il y a quelque part, une doc tres detaillé sur les differentes options du kernel? dans le linux kernel how to, ils decrivent qu'une infime partie des possibilté du kernel.

----------

## meyerm

 *px wrote:*   

> par exempe, sur un systeme qui n'a pas de source, installer une source et reconfigurer automatiquement les nouvelles sources.

 

Tu peux copier ton ".config" de ton kernel dans le répertoire de le kernel nouvel. Mais ca marche seulement, si le changements sont pas trop forte.

 *px wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'il y a quelque part, une doc tres detaillé sur les differentes options du kernel? dans le linux kernel how to, ils decrivent qu'une infime partie des possibilté du kernel.

 

Essaye "?" dans ton menuconfig. Beaucoup des options sont documenter.

----------

## px

thanx

----------

